# Oil Fitler Removal Tool



## fudge1979 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Oil Filter Removal Tool*

Hi
I am about to do a oil and oil filter change on a N14 1992 Nissan Pulsar Ti 2.0 litre engine and I was just brushing up on the procedure in Hanyes car manual and it says for the 2 litre engine there is a special oil filter removal tool, I thought Ok had a look for the oil filter and I'm not surprised that I need a special tool, because of its very tight location!!!!!!
Has any one done an oil filter change on a N14 1992 Nissan Pulsar Ti 2.0 litre engine and if so what tool did you use (pics would be greatly appreicated)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you can pick those tools up at any autoparts store.. Should be under 10 bucks. But I would try and see if you can get your hand up in there first.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Screwdriver anyone? That's what's been recommended to me. I've tried those oil filter wrenches and they just suck... well at least mine does. Get down and dirty and use a screwdriver! :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah then how do you expect to get the new one back on.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah then how do you expect to get the new one back on.


Are you one of those people who use a filter wrench to put new oil filters on?



wildmane said:


> Screwdriver anyone? That's what's been recommended to me. I've tried those oil filter wrenches and they just suck... well at least mine does. Get down and dirty and use a screwdriver!


A screwdriver? How do you get an oil filter off with that?


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> Are you one of those people who use a filter wrench to put new oil filters on?
> 
> 
> 
> A screwdriver? How do you get an oil filter off with that?


Ya ram the sucka right through the bitch and twist it off... I thought that was general knowledge.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Hydrolock said:


> Ya ram the sucka right through the bitch and twist it off... I thought that was general knowledge.


Haha. Good lord.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Ya ram the sucka right through the bitch and twist it off... I thought that was general knowledge.


Yeah...oil filters arent supposed to be on that tightly.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

hand tight is all thats needed when putting it back on....


----------



## fudge1979 (Mar 13, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> you can pick those tools up at any autoparts store.. Should be under 10 bucks. But I would try and see if you can get your hand up in there first.


All ready had one(but to big for oil filter used for my Ford Falcon), bought another two oil removal tool, both good quality tools, just the wrong tool for the job. The problem is there is not enough room to move, even just getting my hand in there is a problem. There is just too many other pipes and brake fuild canister is just in the way



wildmane said:


> Screwdriver anyone? That's what's been recommended to me. I've tried those oil filter wrenches and they just suck... well at least mine does. Get down and dirty and use a screwdriver!


Yeah had alook at that option and even then there is not enough room to move the screwdriver. just didn't want to risk it.

In the end I did't remove the oil filter, just replaced the oil. I sent nissan an email enquiring about this special removal tool, I'll keep u post when I find out more

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

That's really weird. You can't even get to it from underneath the car?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Are you one of those people who use a filter wrench to put new oil filters on?
> 
> 
> 
> A screwdriver? How do you get an oil filter off with that?


If you would've thought about what I said. Maybe you wouldn't have made yourself look like an ass by saying some smart comment.


If the only way you can get to the filter is with a screwdriver, is that how you expect to get the new one on?

How about you wait a second and think before you post. It doesn't take that long.

And no I use my hand taking off and on, it's quite easy

EDIT : And by the way the screwdriver technique is for when the filter is "stuck" you push the tip through the filter and use it as a lever.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> If you would've thought about what I said. Maybe you wouldn't have made yourself look like an ass by saying some smart comment.
> 
> 
> If the only way you can get to the filter is with a screwdriver, is that how you expect to get the new one on?
> ...


I'm not sure what you're talking about. I was asking wildmane a question. I have never, ever seen anyone puncture an oil filter with a screwdriver to remove it (nor have I considered that to be a serious option).

I was also asking you a question about an important detail. I thought it would be a good point to clarify so fudge doesn't go and strip the threads on the block by putting too much torque on the filter. I'm not sure where you get that it was a "smart ass" question.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes as in refering to me as "One of those people who use filter wrenches to put the new one back on". I'm sure you were begin serious.... pft 

The easy way to say it would be "Don't use the wrench to put the new one back on" and direct it to the original poster.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yes as in refering to me as "One of those people who use filter wrenches to put the new one back on". I'm sure you were begin serious.... pft
> 
> The easy way to say it would be "Don't use the wrench to put the new one back on" and direct it to the original poster.


The thing about that is, you could have just as easily said "Absolutely not. Forcing the oil filter back on with the wrench is just asking for trouble."

You're a little too quick to jump to the defensive. Relax. I just word things in a way so that it gets other people into these kinds of threads. 

(Besides, I don't randomly jump down people's throats unless I really dislike them.  )


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

fudge1979 said:


> All ready had one(but to big for oil filter used for my Ford Falcon), bought another two oil removal tool, both good quality tools, just the wrong tool for the job. The problem is there is not enough room to move, even just getting my hand in there is a problem. There is just too many other pipes and brake fuild canister is just in the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this on the Au Pulsar forums:
http://forum.pulsar.org.au/showthread.php?t=18639

I'm not sure if you've seen it already, but it seems like they're having pretty decent luck with a flexible strap wrench.


----------



## fudge1979 (Mar 13, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> That's really weird. You can't even get to it from underneath the car?


Nah the only access is from the top, which I though was really weird, all the other cars that I've seen are located near the bottom, It's located on the top rear right hand side(drivers side) of the engine

Thanks for the links they were very helpful


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

You should be able to have enopugh access for one of the two most common types of wrenches: End-cap & strap.

If you see examples of each of these designs, as well as your application, you should be able to figure out which one will work best for you. Try:

http://www.lislecorp.com/tool_browse_list.cfm?browse=9

The screwdriver trick can work ... but it should only be used once the canister is deformed. Often the screwdriver will tear through a filter and remove chunks of it but the baseplate remains stuck against the gasket-mating surface. Then, you need to take pliers such as vicegrips to try and get the jagged baseplate to spin off.

Best to use the proper tool, instead. And when installing the filter, as tight as you can get it by hand should suffice.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> The thing about that is, you could have just as easily said "Absolutely not. Forcing the oil filter back on with the wrench is just asking for trouble."
> 
> You're a little too quick to jump to the defensive. Relax. I just word things in a way so that it gets other people into these kinds of threads.
> 
> (Besides, I don't randomly jump down people's throats unless I really dislike them.  )



Sorry, rough defensive day yesturday.. It's all good...

But yeah the screwdriver is not a good idea if you can't get your hand in there in the first place. Call nissan.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> You should be able to have enopugh access for one of the two most common types of wrenches: End-cap & strap.
> 
> If you see examples of each of these designs, as well as your application, you should be able to figure out which one will work best for you. Try:
> 
> ...


Jesus man, ya gonna put that in the book?

Screwdriver trick works fine if you can't get a wrench on it, never ripped it off and had the baseplate stick. It's just should not be your first method of attack.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I've never seen under a pulsar's hood, but even a strap wrench won't fit!? That must be a really, really tight spot. I can understand an end-cap style wrench not fitting, but you must just be going at it at the wrong angle or something. Even being a Grease Monkey myself, I've never heard of a filter that difficult.


----------



## fudge1979 (Mar 13, 2005)

Got an email back from Nissan Parts today about the oil removal tool, I hope you guy are sitting down for this. They want
























$Au140.00 :wtf: 


I'm not surprised it cost that much, since the engine bay was design by a bunch monkeys, they had to bring in the experts to design an elobrate tool to get the oil filter off!!!!!!!!!
The screwdriver method is looking more appealing even if I can't get my hand in there


----------



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

*Screw drivers do work!!*

Though not my prefered method for removing an oil filter. When you have one that is just nasty stuck on, drive a screw driver all the way thru it...apply some steady pressure and there ya go. Its alittle messy too!


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey all you screwdriver fans, have you tried your Sir Lancelot trick with a chinsey-ass filter like a Fram? 

Some of the better filters with thicker canisters might hold up OK but I remember one afternoon with a ******* buddy who had no proper wrench, was unable to get it off by hand, had pierced the (Fram) filter with a screwdriver and had managed to carve off most of the whole filter.

For that, he ended up using a pair of water pump pliers to grip the jagged metal and try to get the remainder to turn. He ended up ripping most of jagged metal off the baseplate ... but eventually got that off too.

The job which should have taken 15 minutes took well over an hour. 

Then what does he do? Puts the new filter (pretty sure it was a Fram) on as tight as he could by hand. 

In short, if you think you're gonna have the car for at least a couple of years, invest the $5-8 in a good wrench. Hard to beat any of those made by Lisle.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

one time the filter was stuck on my car so i wraped sand paper around it to get a good grip on it... twisted it and it worked just fine. I mean you dont have to worry about scratching the old one up because your going to throw it away anyways.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

at work we had to change the oil in the truck and the oil filter wrench was nowhere to be found. WE took a pair of channellocks and just gripped the hell out of it, and turned it off. Not sure if you have enough room for that, nor if your having problems still or not, however, this may help someone else later on down the road.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_" ... we took a pair of channellocks and just gripped the hell out of it, and turned it off."_

That'll work, for sure, but it really shouldn't come to that. The proper wrench is just a few bucks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I got one like that from kragen and it works really well.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

There are pliers out there designed specifically for oil filters. On my 91 SE-R, there is NO room to get a filter wrench of any kind on the filter.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> There are pliers out there designed specifically for oil filters. On my 91 SE-R, there is NO room to get a filter wrench of any kind on the filter.


that's exactly why i got my wrench. the sr20 has that little drain lip thingy under the filter that makes it impossible to get your hand around it.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

The screwdriver works in a pinch but only as a last resort. What sucks is that as soon as you puncture the can oil pours all over everything. Then if you're lucky you can get a quarter turn. Now you pull out your screwdriver and try to grip a slimy oily mess only to figure out you now gotta skewer the can again hoping it doesnt collapse from just one more hole.... 
What I have always used, without failure, is a 3/4" wide leather belt. Just wrap the belt around the filter about 1 and a half times and pull like hell. Just make sure you're going the right way.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> _" ... we took a pair of channellocks and just gripped the hell out of it, and turned it off."_
> 
> That'll work, for sure, but it really shouldn't come to that. The proper wrench is just a few bucks.


I said at work, if it was UP TO ME, yes the 6$ for the oil filter wrench is worth it, but we're still working on trying to get a jack so we don't have to crawl under the damn thing.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm supprised nobody's mentioned to use an old timing belt; those suckers can grip anything! The teeth fit together and keep it from slipping nicely, plus it can get in very tight places. (cut it if it's too tight to slip over)

This tool will always be by my side when I change my oil.

Oh! Cleaning off dirt oil and grime from the old filter will help a lot :thumbup:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

WhiteFox said:


> I'm supprised nobody's mentioned to use an old timing belt; those suckers can grip anything! The teeth fit together and keep it from slipping nicely, plus it can get in very tight places. (cut it if it's too tight to slip over)
> 
> This tool will always be by my side when I change my oil.
> 
> Oh! Cleaning off dirt oil and grime from the old filter will help a lot :thumbup:


Sounds like a pretty good idea. Unfortunately (or fortunately), most of us mid 90's Nissan owners don't have timing belts lying around (and I don't think it'd work quite as well with a chain).


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

wow you guys are savage beasts lol screwdrivers and crap. i've never had a problem using my hand to take anybodys oil filter off. If you put oil on the lil rubber seal before you put it on it should come off pretty easy when its time for the next oil change. and if you cant reach it pay a little kid like 2 bucks to stick his hand in there, it never fails :thumbup:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I saw a commercial a while back about this flappy rubber strap on a handle. I think it was from that oxyclean guy. it was to help old ladies open pickles and such. That seams like it would work nicely.


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

The best removal tools are a chain loop with a boss on them to fasten to a socket bar ......... Mind you I allways used the screwdriver technique prior to getting one of these........ Put a film of grease on the rubber seal of teh new filter to aid removing next time ......... Don't forget to replace the Copper O ring on the sump bolt too .......  





I don't get it why you lot argue soo much ....... Some of you need a slapped bot bots off mummy


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"The best removal tools are a chain loop with a boss on them to fasten to a socket bar."_

These types of set-ups work well and have the added ability of being adjustable.

However, if you get an end-cap tool that fits your filter perfectly, thos are pretty tough to beat. Their problem is that they require a close fit and you need quite a collection of them to do a fleet of different vehicles.  

_"Put a film of grease on the rubber seal of the new filter to aid removing next time."_



Most filter manufacturers specifically say to _not_ use grease ... but to use the thin film of motor oil on the gasket as well as being _sure_ to clean off the gasket-mating surface.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> _"The best removal tools are a chain loop with a boss on them to fasten to a socket bar."_
> 
> These types of set-ups work well and have the added ability of being adjustable.
> 
> ...


yes to form a proper seal.

Strap wrenches are the best I think, we were able to jack one from another department at work (fuck they had 4 and 3 differnt sizes) for ours so now we got it easy.


----------



## MrGone (Aug 25, 2005)

Hydrolock said:


> Ya ram the sucka right through the bitch and twist it off... I thought that was general knowledge.


until you tin can it 



a great trick is to tie a rag around the filter, slip the screw driver under the rag and twist it until the rag is very tight. Then if you position the screw driver right you can get great leverage at just about any angle


----------

